# Red Dot Indicator Missing on Watched Threads



## tallbm (Aug 2, 2020)

So on the "watched threads" page there is usually a red dot indicator next to any thread you are watching that has had some new activity or updates performed in it.

It seems that indicator is no longer there.
Its not a big deal but was kind of nice and I was wondering if that was an intentional change.

I can still get my updates from clicking on my image icon (upper right hand corner in web browser) which also indicates the number of alerts and updates occurring involving me and/or my watched threads.

Anyhow I figured I would ask and see whats up.  No complaints here, just curiosity.  Thanks! :)


----------



## normanaj (Aug 2, 2020)

No clue.I have a little red flag next to all my watched threads.Maybe something you could do in 
account preferences?


----------



## tallbm (Aug 2, 2020)

normanaj said:


> No clue.I have a little red flag next to all my watched threads.Maybe something you could do in
> account preferences?



Possibly.  I checked and didn't easily find any such setting but I could have missed it... there are a ton of settings in preferences ahahah.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 2, 2020)

I agree with tallbm. I'm missing the dot(indicator) on threads that have been responded to after I've read them. 

Chris

BTW: 

 tallbm
 I've always wanted to ask. Is there a meaning behind your tag name. I have a habit of  trying  to figure out how/what members names mean, and yours has always puzzled me. You really don't want to know my initial thoughts.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 2, 2020)

I would like the 'red dot' to return also.....


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2020)

Well, are you listening to us members ???  Some indicator of a new post in older threads would be nice to have AGAIN...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2020)

Yea I guess there was another update, And things got changed. I’m still trying to figure out the updates from a couple of times ago. Just about the time you figure this stuff out it changes again. I’m too old for change, I guess since most of us are stuck in the house we have a lot of time to learn the new system. If this virus crap keeps going on we will all be pros at this.
Al


----------



## forktender (Aug 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Yea I guess there was another update, And things got changed. I’m still trying to figure out the updates from a couple of times ago. Just about the time you figure this stuff out it changes again. I’m too old for change, I guess since most of us are stuck in the house we have a lot of time to learn the new system. If this virus crap keeps going on we will all be pros at this.
> Al


The forum doesn't have an IT guy?
These things that are driving people crazy are simple fixes in most cases. Xenforo has a forum with a troubleshooting page and a help page where you can ask questions if you are one of the admin's or have the blessing IE: the log in info from the admin.
I'm so sick of this poem format I made an account and asked questions about a fix for these problems but they couldn't help me because I'm not one of the forum admins.  This poem crap is over a week old and it's still the same. To me that is uncalled for that and the markers should be a simple fix if somebody is actually working on them.

I tried reading the forum not logged in on my phone today what a cluster hump that is. How does the admin expect to grow this forum if new people can't even read through a page without ad's blocking the threads. And who in their right mind would pay to get rid of the ad's without being able to browse the forums to see if they would like to become a member? These ads's are shooting this forums growth/health right in the foot. The forums IT guy/guys need to be doing a better job of informing members on progress being made with issues that arise as well. What use is a bugs and glitches forum if nobody is answering folks questions?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 16, 2020)

*HELLOOOOOOOOO ???? * ..  Is anyone from admin listening ??????

How about a civilized response to this situation....


----------



## tallbm (Aug 16, 2020)

daveomak said:


> *HELLOOOOOOOOO ???? * ..  Is anyone from admin listening ??????
> 
> How about a civilized response to this situation....



I think 

 hellasteph
 was an admin, maybe tagging her or shooting her a conversation can get you some answers.

I have a sneaky suspicion that IT for the forum is on a contracted basis meaning there is no full time IT support.  It would make sense with how self sufficient a forum like this but as you see when changes come or configs are tweaked would be the kind of events to trigger some support.

Also we are in some pretty hard times as a country and as individuals so I hope the money and the people are available for the support as it is costly.  I know I'm pushing things off till later for now to tighten the belt and not spend as much money this year with everything going on.

Anyhow, hopefully the more severe items get handled that 

 forktender
 is experiencing and with that work any other smaller issues get put on the list :)


----------



## daveomak (Aug 16, 2020)

At the very least........   "I hear your plea...  We are aware of the situation and are planning on fixing it"...  would be nice....  Know what I mean ????


----------



## tallbm (Aug 16, 2020)

yeah I hear ya.  Lets see if we get some action soon :)


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2020)

As has been stated in lots of other threads they are working on finding answers. We report it then it's the tech people that handle it


----------



## daveomak (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey  Jerry...  Thanks....   So, has it been reported ????


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes it has been


----------



## daveomak (Aug 16, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Yes it has been




Cool......  Thank you......

...


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2020)

Any update on this one? 

Chris


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Any update on this one?
> 
> Chris


Yes, it still hasn't been fixed.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 8, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Any update on this one?





dubob said:


> Yes, it still hasn't been fixed.


And they won't see these post ,,, because there's no red dot .


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2020)

Admin, would you please check with the IT dep't for any progress they may be making...


 pineywoods


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 23, 2020)

Dave I haven't heard anything but I will attempt to get in contact for an update


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks Jerry.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2020)

To be honest I thought this was resolved so I haven't followed up on it in a bit so for that I apologize to you guys. I am doing some testing and also waiting for a response from the team.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 27, 2020)

daveomak
 This should be fixed. Sorry for dropping the ball on this one.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks Brian.

Chris


----------



## dubob (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes; yes; yes!  THANK YOU!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you Brain... Brian..... Freudian slip.... sorry.....


----------

